# Late 3-Mile Bridge Report



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

This is a late report but I thought it was neat that a pelican landed on my boat. Needed to run the boat before Christmas so got a decent sunny day and bay was not rough. Mostly just a boat ride but I always take a pole if I'm going on the boat. Had a couple friends and drifted along 3-M. As soon as we pull up, a friendly Pelican lands on our bow, guess he was tired. Turns out he had a jig head stuck in his foot. You kind of see it on the camera phone. We tried to help but he wouldnt let us get close. He flew off and we caught a few trout. Everyone caught something, boat ran great, surprise guest, back safe - good day.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

That water looks awfully dirty, have you all had a lot of rain lately? Nice report.


----------



## t65k3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Water looks muddy, fun is all that's needed.....


----------



## FISHERMON1985 (Nov 21, 2007)

Great report!!! Not a bad trip for just a boat ride!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *foxbo (1/20/2010)*That water looks awfully dirty, have you all had a lot of rain lately? Nice report.




Guess you arent from around here! lol. We have been flooded this winter. The bay has been like chocolate milk. It's not as bad now, but a long way from normal. After last night's deluge, I imagine it will get worse before better.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, I from Missouri where we have had our share of the fluffy white stuff this year. Now we're flip flopping back and forth from rain to fog. Been a nasty winter this year. I'm looking forward to making my annual trip down in June. I sure need a saltwater fix.


----------

